# Resizing after Development and Exporting



## raybark (Oct 26, 2018)

I processed a batch of images in LR 6.14 then exported as TIFFS to a desktop folder. From there I resized down in Photoshop and 'saved as' jpegs, in another desktop folder. The TIFFS are around 6000px long side and they were sized to around 4000px long side. What is the best way to resize further downwards to around 1000px long side to maintain quality? The original RAWS are still in the catalogue so can I do another export at the lower size required rather than resize the jpegs in Photoshop?


----------



## Johan Elzenga (Oct 26, 2018)

I don’t think that resizing from Photoshop is any better than resizing directly on export from Lightroom. In fact, I think that resizing directly from Lightroom may prove to be marginally better than doing a ‘two step resize’ from Photoshop.


----------



## raybark (Oct 26, 2018)

Thanks for your quick reply. I prefer to resize from LR as you suggest but may I ask if the developed RAWS could be resized back to a larger size after exporting smaller sizes?


----------



## Jim Wilde (Oct 26, 2018)

The developed RAWs remain untouched. When you export Lightroom creates a *derivative* from the original file (in Tiff, PSD or Jpeg format), and it's the derivative that will be sized as per the export settings.


----------



## raybark (Oct 26, 2018)

Ah that's what I needed to know thanks.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 26, 2018)

That was what I used to do for event editing and it was no fun - at all.  Started with Canon's DPP,  exported as TIFF's to PS and then scripts, etc for resizing and export sharpening, etc. What a nightmare.  LR's export process to Jpeg was a life saver.  I was a Canon's DPP die-hard for years and LR converted me.


----------



## LRList001 (Oct 26, 2018)

raybark said:


> I processed a batch of images in LR 6.14 then exported as TIFFS to a desktop folder. From there I resized down in Photoshop and 'saved as' jpegs, in another desktop folder. The TIFFS are around 6000px long side and they were sized to around 4000px long side. What is the best way to resize further downwards to around 1000px long side to maintain quality? The original RAWS are still in the catalogue so can I do another export at the lower size required rather than resize the jpegs in Photoshop?



You can create each export resolution as a different user preset.  From the export dialogue, set up the settings you want (on the right) and click add (on the left), give the preset a name.  If you change an export setting it won't be retained by LR unless you right-click on the user preset and 'Update with Current Settings'.  Once you have created your desired settings, you can use them directly from the "Export with Preset >" command.


----------



## raybark (Oct 26, 2018)

Interesting background process Zenon thanks. I am a LR enthusiast too after using Canon's DPP before. Hadn't thought of using a preset LRList001 thanks, so will do that.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2018)

Once you set it up just right click and choose one. Here are mine. You will save yourself all kinds of time.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2018)

Forgot  to say.  I finally did the switch and then Canon came out with DLO about 3 months later.


----------



## raybark (Oct 27, 2018)

Interesting to see your range of Export presets Zenon thanks. I must set mine up soon.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2018)

Just so you know the export resizing and sharpening algorithms were developed by the PixelGenius group. Not sure if you are familiar with them. It takes the guesswork out of us needing it determine best  sharpening for media type. The more you use it the more you start to appreciate it. Even if I send a file to something like DXO PL for additional editing it always comes back to LR for export. I'm pretty sure there is more going on that we don't know about. The group also worked on the Detail window and maybe more.

If you use PS they made this free a while ago. PK Sharpener is similar to LR with a few more choices. It used to be $100. Missing on that list of members  is the late Bruce Fraser, an early contributor to the 3 phases of sharpening. The days before LR even existed.         

PixelGenius, Photoshop Plug-in Developer, Developer of PhotoKit plug-ins, PhotoKit, PhotoKit Sharpener, PhotoKit Color, PhotoKit-EL


----------



## raybark (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks for the extra info Zenon. I didn't know there was some sharpening applied when doing export resizing. You mention PS has it too. I wonder if I risk over sharpening if I export a smaller size from LR and then reduce the size further in PS. (I use PS Elements 14 now). Perhaps I have to get the size right in the LR export and not do more reducing in PSE.


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2018)

That was my bad habit. For wildlife detail I would try to push as much as I could to get every ounce out of it and could tend to overdo it.

PS has USM, etc. When you open a RAW file in PS you apply capture sharpening, etc in ACR. Open the file and when done editing  resize to your needs and then at 100% apply output sharpening. You have to apply different sharpening for screen viewing and print. Different for matte and glossy paper. You have to over-sharpen a little for print to compensate for that process. Also there are so many methods to use. LAB, other s edge sharpening methods, etc.

When using PS output sharpening Smart Sharpen is good but you still have to judge. Some people are really good at it and it takes a little time to develop those skills, no matter what method you use. I would use the free PK Sharpener for that in PS if you want to take the guesswork out. LR just does that automatically, there are no alternate methods. There are a lot of good videos explaining how to use PS output sharpening methods on youtube.                

Guide to Image Sharpening 

Here is good video to understand what the Detail window does.  You can apply this to ACR.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkrYXOszvfI 

You already know that if you open a RAW file in PS, ACR disappears as soon as you press Open Image.   You can open ACR again when in PS if you want to make changes. To do this you can open it as a Smart Object.  On Mac press the shift key. I don't know about PC. Press a few around there until it changes to Open Object.  

LR is basically ACR open all of the time.


----------



## raybark (Oct 27, 2018)

Many thanks for your detailed comments and for the video which I found very helpful. My LR development adjustments will be changed forever!


----------



## Zenon (Oct 27, 2018)

Just to finish this off. The Detail in the Detail window is not talked about very often. From 0-50 it works as halo suppression. 50-100 it works as  deconvolution but you lose halo suppression. 100 being pure deconvolution but it can add noise. Find a sharp clean file and at 100% view look at  0 and 100. There won't be a huge difference but you will see it. For most of what  shoot my default at import is 75 and I bring it down as needed. I don't see a lot of difference between 75 and 100.

If you are working with portraits a high value would not be as helpful. You don't want to show skin imperfections  but I want that detail for birds beaks, eyes, etc. That is one of first things I do when I get new gear. Find a bird. Eagles at the zoo are excellent models.


----------



## raybark (Oct 27, 2018)

Thanks again. I have learnt a lot from this thread.


----------

